# Tiguan 220hp MQB upgrades.



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey all,

I have bought a tiguan TSI and am looking to breath on it a bit. So your guys input will be really helpful.

I have a lot a tuning and modding experience, so the DIY/ technical side is a breeze. 

I am not looking to make it a 1000hp monster (as its the family/ holiday car) but do want to up the performance.

The items I have been looking at are the following and I would like to get everyones input into the benefit/gain of each of these. As if there is any negatives to each.

I will be fitting a JB4 with BT module. Played with this system a lot on the BMW, really like it. will run Ethanol, but not sure what the HPFP can handle with the additional flow needs of Eth. run E30/ E40?

Intake: drop in filter and good to go? usually, unless something like the R600 intake from Racingline adds substantial gains?

Highflow 90deg turbo elbow - Whilst all the pictures show a bigger ID, I see a massive stepdown into the turbo, possible creating more turbulance and losses over the oem, which has its "restriction" on the inner circumference where airflow is at the lowest pressure and slowest, so my question, does it really add decent gains?

Turbo muffler delete: The theory is good, the reasoning is good, but does it add HP/spool to the motor? How much louder is it over stock?

200cel cat DP: worth the money or not? gains? Noise?

catback: my experience is the gains are not worth the pain and the drone, unless you spend big money on APR etc. thoughts?

DQ250 box software: from the research it sounds like a no brainer in terms of adding to the driving experience, thoughts?

H&R sport springs - same as the G7 Gti I believe, lowers 35mm. and research indicates better than OEM ride (Was the same in my M135's case)

Is the Gti/ R the same intercooler as this? worth the money to upgrade to aftermarket?

Is the IS38 turbo worth the money for these mild mods?

Expected gains off JB4? will probably run map 6

Anything else I should be looking at? 


Thanks
Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Check here:
Burger Tuning Thread2018 Tiguan - APR flash?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Mike GP said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have bought a tiguan TSI and am looking to breath on it a bit. So your guys input will be really helpful.
> 
> ...



I like my JB4, there is no Map 6 for the Tig yet that I know, 0-4. 0 being off, 4 is no boosts but logging enabled if I recall it properly. I keep mine in map 2 with 91 in the tank. I could not get any more performance out of map 3 even with 95 in the tank it just dies under load about mid-range for a few seconds.

If you're running Ethanol; know that there's less energy in alcohol than gasoline so you'll make less power and get less milage out of it. Ethanol works when you can boost pressures and you'd want to ask them if there's a map for Tig for the higher ethanol ration in your chosen fuel.

I hate to risk resurrecting and redirecting the "what octane to run" but ethanol is wasted in the engine unless you tune it to take advantage of the higher octane rating. You could be at a point where E40 and map 2 would result in stock tune with straight gasoline. I recall ethanol at matching volumes has ⅔ the energy content of gasoline. so at E40 you're reducing chemical energy of the fuel and output of the engine by about 13%. Alcohol makes sense for power when you can really ramp up compression which alcohol resists very well.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

I’ve been running map 6 on 93 octane with these settings. Not as bad as map 3. Agreed map 2 is best all around right now.

1500 0
2000 2
2500 3
3000 4
3500 5
4000 4
4500 3
5000 3
5500 2
6000 2
6500 2
7000 2

I was loosing power up high because the boost is to high and the ECU wont allow the timing to build up so it tapers the boost a bit with these settings.


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. 

I agree with the thoughts on the ethanol. Thought these motors where closer to their boost limit than they seem. 

Guess more research is needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

blackgliguy said:


> I’ve been running map 6 on 93 octane with these settings. Not as bad as map 3. Agreed map 2 is best all around right now.
> 
> 1500 0
> 2000 2
> ...


I can't quite figure out what your table is all about, is it PSI boost in one of the JB4 maps?


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

gerardrjj said:


> I like my JB4, there is no Map 6 for the Tig yet that I know, 0-4. 0 being off, 4 is no boosts but logging enabled if I recall it properly. I keep mine in map 2 with 91 in the tank. I could not get any more performance out of map 3 even with 95 in the tank it just dies under load about mid-range for a few seconds.
> 
> If you're running Ethanol; know that there's less energy in alcohol than gasoline so you'll make less power and get less milage out of it. Ethanol works when you can boost pressures and you'd want to ask them if there's a map for Tig for the higher ethanol ration in your chosen fuel.
> 
> I hate to risk resurrecting and redirecting the "what octane to run" but ethanol is wasted in the engine unless you tune it to take advantage of the higher octane rating. You could be at a point where E40 and map 2 would result in stock tune with straight gasoline. I recall ethanol at matching volumes has ⅔ the energy content of gasoline. so at E40 you're reducing chemical energy of the fuel and output of the engine by about 13%. Alcohol makes sense for power when you can really ramp up compression which alcohol resists very well.


Thanks for this info. But I have to disagree with certain aspects of your theory. 

Yes. The calorific value of ethanol is lower than petrol. But the octane is higher. And the fact that ethanol does not knock. 

Also you can run it leaner at peak power vs petrol. Therefore giving a much cleaner burn with less “dirty” fuel left over in the chamber post combustion. 

It aids spool up as well die to being able to be run at basically stoich. As well as having a larger volume through the hot side of the turbo adds to the positive spool up. 

Also the latent energy in ethanol allows it to cool the intake charge far more than petrol. Allowing the charge temps to be lower. And thus more dense. 

Only down side. You need to run it 30% higher volume of fuel to achieve the right mixtures and this can stretch a cue systems ability beyond its capacity. 

I have yet to see a car not respond positively to ethanol addition. From stock motor to a 1000 hp 2.2L @45psi of boost. 

Our cars are already pulling timing. Indicating that the fuel grade is too low for the boost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Dq250? Is that the name of the us or Euro trans?


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

gerardrjj said:


> I can't quite figure out what your table is all about, is it PSI boost in one of the JB4 maps?


In the JB4 mobile app go into settings.
-user adjustment settings
-manually enter each boost value from the table at the rpm level.
-fuel bias is at 100 for 91 octane and 0 for 93.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Mike GP said:


> Thanks for this info. But I have to disagree with certain aspects of your theory.
> 
> Yes. The calorific value of ethanol is lower than petrol. But the octane is higher. And the fact that ethanol does not knock.
> 
> ...


Unless you have a tune, or change the injectors to provide more fuel running alcohol in a car won't add power, it will reduce it.

Yes, alcohol has a higher octane. It also has lower extractable energy. Overall, if you can tune an engine to run alcohol properly (increase compression and/or boost) you will get net higher output from the changes that the higher octane rating of the alcohol allow. The ethanol is not causing the power, the physical changes to the running parameters of the engine are.
Since fuel is directly injected into the cylinder during intake the time for cooing of the air is minimal and would have little to no effect on the mass of air ingested on the downstroke. IF the alcohol were injected as a mist futher upstream as a mist where it could lower IAT then yes it would result in a higher mass of air for combustion.

The Tiguan, from all objective tests I've done or seen, has no inherent ability to detect octane level or presence of alcohol and so runs as pre-set timing, fueling and pressure.
Everything else is, as I've said in other discussions, is hype, hyperbole and mis-information.


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*2018 Tiguan SE Same boat, Same problems*

I recently put a K&N air filter on. I noticed in the bottom half of intake housing, a baffleing system consisting of plastic strips in parallel with each other. They allowed air to pass around them but they do seem like a restriction. QUESTION: Why are they there?

What is there benefit?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

ebg_51 said:


> I recently put a K&N air filter on. I noticed in the bottom half of intake housing, a baffleing system consisting of plastic strips in parallel with each other. They allowed air to pass around them but they do seem like a restriction. QUESTION: Why are they there?
> 
> What is there benefit?


without seeing them I'd hazard they are baffles to reduce engine noise going out the cold air intake port, sort of an intake muffler.


----------



## SpoolPls (Dec 1, 2014)

ebg_51 said:


> I recently put a K&N air filter on. I noticed in the bottom half of intake housing, a baffleing system consisting of plastic strips in parallel with each other. They allowed air to pass around them but they do seem like a restriction. QUESTION: Why are they there?
> 
> What is there benefit?


It sounds similar to my stock Golf R intake (any EA888 airbox I suppose); I haven't opened up the Tiguan airbox yet. If it is the same, it's frequently referred to as a snow-screen or snow-guard and is often removed for a bit more turbo sound. I really doubt any power is gained from this alone.

https://www.carworklog.com/2017/01/06/guide-mk7-gti-ea888-gen3-intake-snow-guard-removal/


----------



## awesum (Jul 28, 2002)

It's the same as the Golf R airbox. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

I took that screen out of the air box and honestly didn't notice any more sound or performance.

At the end of it I went with taking then whole airbox out and putting an intake in.

This little motor makes quite a bit of noise with an intake.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*These baffles are baffleing me*

They are thin strips of plastic, much like vertical blinds but flat across the bottom half of the intake housing. The lay side-by-side. They move fairly easy to allow air to pass by, but they are still offering resistance to air flow


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Thanks for the input*



ebg_51 said:


> They are thin strips of plastic, much like vertical blinds but flat across the bottom half of the intake housing. The lay side-by-side. They move fairly easy to allow air to pass by, but they are still offering resistance to air flow


I was going to try to see if they come out easily, but so far, what i'm hearing, is don't bother. It's not going to help. It's a lease vehicle. So I will do small
things to enhance power. I put in a K&N filter and truthfully I did not notice much, if anything. I'm running premium fuel (91 octane) instead of regular (87).
Again, small differences maybe. I figure if I do 3 or 4 small things at relatively small cost, I might see a gain overall.


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*guard removal*

I checked out the picture in your post and yes it is essentially the same system.


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*SNOW Shield, SCHMOW shield - GONE*



ebg_51 said:


> I checked out the picture in your post and yes it is essentially the same system.


I removed the shield in the air filter housing. Noticed less hesitation and stumbling off idle when I hit the accelerator. It wasn't a total cure but definitely a significant one.


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*E85 ethanol?*



Mike GP said:


> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> I agree with the thoughts on the ethanol. Thought these motors where closer to their boost limit than they seem.
> 
> ...


So What will running E85 do for power without any mods?


----------

